
Ask HN: Uber signed me in as my ex on download - paul7986
Has anyone downloaded Uber as a brand new install on their device and when you went to use it....it automatically signed you in as someone in your contacts; into their account?  I did and do not have an Uber account.<p>This happened to me last night as I got an Uber for a friend and didnt notice until this morning that it had automatically signed me in under my ex&#x27;s Uber account.  An ex who is troublesome to me and who blew up my phone accusing me of cheating and threatening me.
======
paradoxum
She must have made her account under your phone number.

~~~
paul7986
This is a brand new phone one she hasn't seen or used since I broke it off
with her.

Further I downloaded Uber .. opened it and it only asked me two
questions...Can we send notifications and can we use your location. I agreed
to both and then went and ordered an Uber for my friend.

~~~
jetti
Do you have an Android or iPhone and did you get a new phone of the same type?
If they were tied to your account on your previous phone (such as your google
account) it is possible your ex had set it up before and you never noticed and
when you installed the app again your old settings were kept, which included
all of the information your ex entered.

